

The best place to set up your startup  - techcofounder
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/09/the-best-place-to-set-up-your-startup/

======
jonkelly
"The best place to start your particular business ultimately depends on the
field you’re in, but clearly, it’s best to stick to the coasts, because that’s
where the money is."

\- um, no. I'm probably biased since my biggest failed effort was based out of
SF and biggest success was based in a suburb of Oklahoma City (yes, really!).
But, you can find smart people anywhere. There are some amazing companies
being built here in Colorado and top-notch investors.

"Flyover country" also offers a lower cost of living and less competition for
amazing engineers. Wait, what am I saying? By all means start your companies
on the coasts. ;-)

------
oldstrangers
I think Austin is going to be the next big tech center. Well, bigger than it
already is.

